# Post Your Scrubby Pics Here



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

well where all the scrubbys at!!

post away


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

are these not the best pythons in aus


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

more


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

post urs


----------



## OuZo (May 21, 2005)

awesome shots and snake kenshin


----------



## farmdog (May 21, 2005)

great lookin hatchy thier mate where did you get them from??


----------



## NCHERPS (May 21, 2005)

Kenshin,

Nice to meet a fellow scrubby lover.

Here's some pic's of one of my hatchies, he has quite alot of dorsal striping, which is nice, photo's don't show it to it's best though.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 21, 2005)

I once found a scrub python at Tully Gorge that had the markings similar to a carpet python. It was absolutely bizzare. Bigguy reckons he has seen one as well and also at Tully Gorge. I wonder if it was the same snake?


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

i got mine from keith barnet hes a champion and i would recomend dealing with him for anything...... unfortunatly last i herd he has decided to get out of scrubs due to his age and sold off all his offspring/breeding pairs


i love my scrubs the pair arnt snappy at all the female has heaps of banding on her which is weird but yours looks good ncherps how many have you got?


----------



## bigguy (May 21, 2005)

Heres I picture I just tried to scan. The quality is poor, sorry about that, but it was taken back in around 1970. The scubby in the cages was 21ft long. Hope you can see its bulk.


----------



## NCHERPS (May 21, 2005)

Holy Gamoly !

What's the biggest one alive in captivity today? Do you know bigguy?

Tim at Ultimates is a big snake, do you know of anyone with a larger scrub? 

Who is the little tucker? You Bob?


----------



## Nome (May 21, 2005)

Scrubs are awesome 

Here's a pic of my baby boy


----------



## dobermanmick (May 21, 2005)

Nice Pics !


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 21, 2005)

here is my youmg pair...


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

this is the female who haveing barely ate since iv had her went into a feeding frenzy today 

needless to say i dont think ill have feeding problems with her again   :twisted:


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

bigguy may i ask what was fed to the 21foot scrubby? id prolly chase up small goats or lambs or other farmyard type animals

agamidae would it be a pain if you could get some pics of theyre enclosures for me is that sort of like a bird cage but with snakewire on it and lights in the top..... i would consider doing this when they outgrew a 4ft cage

as far as when they are massive so far my plan is to buy those relativly cheap shed kits from kmart or bigW u know the ones that cost like 300 bucks and leave afew pannels off and replace them with snakewire and bobsuruncle u have a nice outdoors reptile enclosure

this was my plan if i ever got lacies or other large monitors to

what are your thoughts

keep the pics comming ppl


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

nice scrubs btw nome and agamidae

anyone have anything to say on temperments??

both mine are far less snappy then my carpets when i 1st got them


----------



## hugsta (May 21, 2005)

Awesome scrubs guys, great pics. 

I have seen NCHERPS scrubby and the dorsal striping is just awesome. I too have some scrubbies, they're just not here yet. I will have them soon though...

Bob, that scrub looks enormous, makes you realise just how big they can get. I heard they can get they big and bigger, but haven't seen any pics. That just proves they are definately out there.


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

im sure u all seen this pic before but its one of my favs


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

wrasse and 14 ft scrub named Ka..... my males named ka to


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 21, 2005)

Sure here you go...


----------



## farmdog (May 21, 2005)

Kenshin have you got better pic of the scrubby that Wrasse is getting affectionate with?? Looks like a gentle giant.


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

these are the only other ones i got


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

its 14ft long but has a rather small head as far as scrubs go for its size


----------



## craig23 (May 21, 2005)

They can grow so fast.. just dont stop. I got mine at 5ft and thin at 6 month old, 18 months later they were 12 and 13ft. They could have been fed more easily and were going fast still. I sold them and the new owners feed them conservatively and they have more or less stoped growing at 13ft.
My female was much more agressive than the male, however at the end of the day, neither of them could be handled at all. The female would stalk you in the cage and take a chase out the door if you opened it. Still I love them, and would love to get my hands on a juv pair that arnt snappy.


----------



## diamond_python (May 21, 2005)

Great pics of the scrubbies guys and gals.


----------



## Wrasse (May 21, 2005)

She is a real sweety. We had her out for over an hour and she was constantly handled by everyone. Not a hiss or nasty face at all. A real delight.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 21, 2005)

Love the boots Wrasse


----------



## Wrasse (May 21, 2005)

I do too


----------



## Kenshin (May 22, 2005)

all you need is a matching whip and a cowgirl hat


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 22, 2005)

sure here you go link onto us..at.
dont worry about the GST that has yet to be deleted all prices shown are GST included..
http://www.agamidreptiles.com/enclosures.htm

and here is or large enclosure...we can go much larger if you wish...email us for a APS quote...all member recieve 5% off everything....

Marc


----------



## Kenshin (May 22, 2005)

not to fond of that white card stuff in the bottem..... whats the reasoning behind that? minimise nose rubbing?

would a large monitor just shred that stuff?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 22, 2005)

Its calle Coreflute and yes it to prevent nose rub, also prevent substrate falling out, most people use colourbond metal, I find it too heavy and that it doesnt last as long, I have used this coreflute for years and I had to replace all my other enclosures that had metal skirtings coz of rust....coreflute is alot lighter...10mmm thick and very stronge...I have large monitors, mertens, lacies and sandies and non have penatrated so far...people would be suprised as I was how durable and stronge this plastic is, its the stuff sign writters use, the sun doesnt affect it either,


----------



## insectovor (May 22, 2005)

I agree I have 2 Alumacore enclosures and they are very practical and light weight.


----------



## Nome (May 22, 2005)

Kenshin said:


> nice scrubs by the way nome and agamidae
> 
> anyone have anything to say on temperments??
> 
> both mine are far less snappy then my carpets when i 1st got them



Thanks Kenshin, so are yours, be interesting to see what they colour up like as yearlings.

Mine was very snappy at first, and I bought him as a live feeder only :? . I had him as a hatchling in a tank at first, the one I bought him in and after I moved, I put him in a large tub. His temperment settled down beautifully, and he ate thawed for the first time. He's since moved into a wooden enclosure with a glass front and is now taking good sized rats. He initially became very aggressive in the new enclosure, but I think this was more a feeding response. We have tried a few things, and now can get him out and he is most of the time fine out of the enclosure. He's always going to have that suspicious/defensive scrub nature, but he is able to be handled and I hope this continues as he keeps growing. He is currently 4.5-5ft.


----------



## marty (May 22, 2005)

GOD I LURV THOSE SCRUBS :shock: . keep the pics coming. oh and the "good natured" stories as well. i got till next season to talk the misses into lettin me have one. i keep tellin her they are cuddley and big sooks, so help me out . :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Kenshin (May 22, 2005)

yea scrubs are right up there on my favrot aussie herps list

nice scrubs everyone i really dont see a single aggressive bone in my scrubs bodys

heres sum happy snaps of the female when i 1st got her in my neibours bonsai


----------



## Kenshin (May 22, 2005)

1 more

dosent seem to be many scrub keepers on this site 
so the tally comes to 
me
ncherps
nome


----------



## Wrasse (May 22, 2005)

and me by default!!


----------



## Menagerie (May 24, 2005)

I would SO love one. It's just the space at the moment 

Wrasse, any more pics? What a gorgeous python!


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2005)

Kenshin said:


> 1 more
> 
> dosent seem to be many scrub keepers on this site
> so the tally comes to
> ...



Just out of curiousity, and don't get me wrong here as I love snakes with a passion! But..............when they hit full size....what are you going to do with them? I ask this because I personally would be a little apprehensive having something that is 20 odd foot long and more than capable of taking me and whoever else was in the enclosure with me...ummm....out! :? They are very beautiful snakes I agree, but I think that is where I bow out - I'm just an admiring spectator  lol Call me chicken! :lol:


----------



## Pike01 (May 24, 2005)

I have a couple of big ones, a bit more of a hassle to get out and take pics than yours, but i will try this arvo


----------



## Nome (May 24, 2005)

Some more pics of my boy taken today


----------



## Menagerie (May 24, 2005)

I love that head shot Nome!


----------



## marty (May 24, 2005)

do tell. are these spectacular anamals the eating psyco machines that i keep heading about. i could handle the size and the appetite but the "chew ya head off and spit it back at you" stories have me crapin meslf :shock:


----------



## Nome (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Menagerie, Steve (duga) took the pics, I wish I could take pics that good  .

Sometimes I worry about when he gets big, but as long as he has regular handling, his temperment seems to be placid once out. I'm looking forward to getting him a girlfriend when he's older. I dunno, he'll just be a big snake, it doesn't really worry me.


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2005)

.........or the guy over in Perth......anymore :lol: :lol:

No, each to their own I say! I'm definately not trying to be negative about this, or suggest people haven't thought of their future in the keeping of such a large snake, it's just not for me that's all. I couldn't keep heading off into the country to buy it goats and sheep for it all the time :lol: I've heard these guys can reach a length of over 8mtrs!! Is this true? That's about 26 foot if I'm not mistaken :shock: My God! hehehehee

*26 feet!!!!!!!* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nome (May 24, 2005)

You mean the guy in SA?

I think if you have the room for a big snake (which we do) and have a herp happy household where you have more than one person willing to help out with controlling a large snake (which I do) then it's all good.

My baby's mother was 12ft, and lived very well on kittens :lol: , rabbits are the largest size I expect to go with him and feed a few a week if he ever gets to that 8m size which I don't think he will :wink: , or not for a very long time.

I'm not sure what the biggest one in captivity is, but most large ones you hear of are around 14-16ft.


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2005)

Yep the S.A guy  

I'm not trying to give anyone grief over it at all, I was just interested in the views of people keeping them as to what their long term plans are. I hear all to often that people over in the States (And I realize this is not a good example as the multitude of irresponsible ones due the easy availability of things like boas and burms give the good keepers a bad name) have come to realize they have over-committed themselves when finally coming to terms with the size of the animal that started off with being so small, cute and manageable :lol: Anyway, I haven?t yet seen anything of a worrying size on here yet :lol: I'm less scared of most vens than a fully sized scrub :lol: 

I suppose though 14-16ft you are talking Olive terms there aren't you? That'd be about the limit for me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (May 24, 2005)

I'm with Moosey on this one. I think they're lovely animals, and I'd love one, but "what am I gunna do with it when it's huge and eats..and eats..and eats.. and wants to eat _me_" Lol.

Ok, so there _are_ managable juvies out there, but I'd like to hear from the owners of agressive adults. How do you manage them?Especially if you've got an aggro pair that are housed together. I've heard the stories of keepers going into the aviaries with their motocycle gear on.... :roll:


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2005)

lol @ Motorcycle gear! :lol: hehehee 

Have you ever seen that doco on that guy who takes on a fully grown grizzly bear with his specially made outfit? :lol:

This film might be valuable in the protection of future Scrubby owners :lol: Surely the principals are the same :lol: (Don't take me too seriously people :lol

http://www.vhqonline.ca/dvd-details-7907


----------



## Vat69 (May 24, 2005)

Yeah! It's like the 'suit that can withstand the wrath of even the most vengeful of Gods!' That guy was a total champion. If I grow up to be half that crazy and/or obsessive I'll die happy. :lol: What a kook. :roll:

But seriously, where are you keepers with agressive scrubbies who'll only enter the enclosure wielding a garbage lid? I know you're out there!


----------



## NoOne (May 24, 2005)

If you keep them outdoors when they are older as long as you had enough room to work around them you would never have to get them out, cleaning and feeding wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2005)

dugadugabowbow said:


> If you keep them outdoors when they are older as long as you had enough room to work around them you would never have to get them out, cleaning and feeding wouldnt be a problem.



True! Good point.


----------



## Pike01 (May 24, 2005)

Mine can be aggressive when in its cage, like alot of snakes, but once it is taken out it usually calms down well. Still have a couple of scars though.


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2005)

would love to see the pics of your scrubs pike when you get a chance to take some.


----------



## Kenshin (May 24, 2005)

my scrubs both seem really good to handle not the least bit snappy

as far as size you point out someone that has a 20ft scrub and ill give u a gold medal they are xtreamly rare in captivity and as far as im awear the few that have been in captivity were wc adults already.......

it would take many years for them to get that size its far more realistic to asume 16ft in a 10 year period would be more on par

i have herd that scrubs slow right down when they hit 12 foot but we shall see

also moosey u also point out someone that has a 14-16 ft olive and i will give u a medal i belive these are non existant to....... apart from maby pilbara olives but they are unavailible or id have a pair 

i think there is alot of hype surrounding scrubs and thats not to say that there arnt individuals that match the hype but just look at other species of snakes u get the mean fkers in them to...... carpets included

ect look at the apparent "max" size for darwin carpets of 5-7 ft and it wasent to long ago that i saw a pair of 9fters availible for sale

as far as houseing them when they are adults read my post on my plan for houseing them that will be ample..... and anyone who houses such large snakes together year round especialy if they are snappy and aggressive has rocks in theyre head i dont fancy haveing to seperate 2 snappy hunggry huge scrubs for every feed


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2005)

here is a pic of Russel Grants scrub python which would be about 14-16ft long and a very gentle giant (maybe because he only has one hemipene lol) still not able to be fully trusted and never handled by only one person. i love scrub pythons but as people have said they get very big. hope you enjoy.


----------



## marty (May 24, 2005)

strike :shock: :shock: :shock: though the head in the hand pose makes him look as sweet as a kitten


----------



## Duke_jensen (May 24, 2005)

that python's cool, i wish i had 1


----------



## lutzd (May 24, 2005)

Aw! How sweet is the head in the hand bit??!


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2005)

Kenshin said:


> as far as size you point out someone that has a 20ft scrub and ill give u a gold medal they are xtreamly rare in captivity and as far as im awear the few that have been in captivity were wc adults already.......
> 
> also moosey u also point out someone that has a 14-16 ft olive and i will give u a medal i belive these are non existant to....... apart from maby pilbara olives but they are unavailible or id have a pair



Hmmm maybe I could get close to one of those medals! hehehe

I didn't state that I knew anyone with a 20ft Scrubby, nor did I state that I knew of anyone with a fully grown adult Olive. Ricko had a 9 footer that bit him one too many times though, does that count :lol: hehehe

Perhaps 12ft would be more long the lines of an Olive. But I'm sure I'm not off the mark about the realms of 20ft + Scrubs.

Anyway, I'm not a party pooper lol They are beautiful animals and I admire those here with the courage to keep them. Please don't get me wrong, I've just stated a personal opinion only, I'm not wanting people to repond trying to defend themselves or their actions :lol: I'm cool with it okay! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

It's good to see some pics of scrubbies at last, all of them look good. Here's a couple of pics of my little guy, he's about 10ft. Sorry no mean scrubby storey here, this guy is very well behaved.


----------



## Wrasse (May 24, 2005)

And a beautiful looking specimen too.


----------



## NCHERPS (May 24, 2005)

Very nice looking snake Morelia addict.
Love the way that the top markings slowly disappear to leave the base coat ! Your snake show's this off very nicely.

Neil


----------



## marty (May 24, 2005)

wow! morelia abbict, that is a real looka


----------



## africancichlidau (May 24, 2005)

Beautiful animal Ma  Just beautiful!!


----------



## africancichlidau (May 24, 2005)

> I'm with Moosey on this one. I think they're lovely animals, and I'd love one, but "what am I gunna do with it when it's huge and eats..and eats..and eats.. and wants to eat me" Lol.



Will it be alone Vat ?


----------



## africancichlidau (May 24, 2005)

> lol Call me chicken!



Bwaaarrrrk!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## rodentrancher (May 25, 2005)

Very nice Scrubby Mark. Nice to see you again yesterday in Adelaide. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## OuZo (May 25, 2005)

I love how he says "little guy" lol 



> Love the way that the top markings slowly disappear to leave the base coat !



I've never noticed that with scrubbies before...is that a typical trait of all of them? it's awesome! he really is gorgeous MA . I've got a friend who used to live overseas and had an Indian Rock Python and I've been trying to convince him to get a snake over here lol . I told him about scrubbies cos he wants something BIG but I couldn't really find many good full body shots to show him....that one oughtta convince him!


----------



## moosenoose (May 25, 2005)

That really is stunning MA!!


----------



## Nome (May 25, 2005)

Beautiful scrub MA  

I'm hoping my lil fella will hold the gold as he gets older, but not looking too hopeful, fading a little each shed.

Do you have a pic of someone holding him to get a good look at the size?


----------



## _popp_ (May 26, 2005)

I seen a picture of a scrub when i 1st got my licence &amp; was in love,when i was told there history n size it put me off for a few years.After keeping olives n waters for a few years i decided to get a lil girl,she is awsome sofar not been agressive but has a history of being a lil tempermental.In regards to keeping when they hit the 20ft mark i plan on making a hot box with a door on it that can be closed from outside the enclosure,this will then allow me to wonder freely in there enclosure without any undue stress to me or snake.Im not kidding myself i know there big i know there tempermental but if i minimise the chances of an accident occuring then there should be minimum issues.My girls round the 10ft mark &amp; the power she poses now is awsome,would love to play with a 20fter n see what power they have,anyway here she is.







cheers popp


----------



## longtom (May 26, 2005)

another 15 foot


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Is that your scrubby longtom?


----------



## URS (May 26, 2005)

Have posted this pictures before on ASP but thought that you would like to see it agian. 
first pic female, she is 17ft and now 20kg and a very quite python once out of cage.
Second pic is of male and female together.


regards URS


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2005)

lol That is massive!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Great looking animals Tim they look like there your favourite.


----------



## marty (May 26, 2005)

yer i have seen the first one b4 but you can never get sick of it. that is a monster . would make a perfect center peice to any colloection


----------



## Kenshin (May 26, 2005)

nice piccies people... do you know how old your scrubs are?? in relation to size

you to longtom how olds your 15fter?


----------



## URS (May 26, 2005)

oldfella said:


> Great looking animals Tim they look like there your favourite.



oldfella, yes they are in amonst my favourites here mate.

regards Tim
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## URS (May 26, 2005)

Kenshin said:


> nice piccies people... do you know how old your scrubs are?? in relation to size
> 
> Kenishin,
> The two we have here are 9 years old, male 14ft, female 17ft
> ...


----------



## Kenshin (May 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Thats one impresive girl you got there Tim.

Kenshin, my boy is a 3year old.

Sorry Nome no pics of anyone holding him, if we get a nice day I'll get one for ya.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## stockeh (May 26, 2005)

thgere is a fella in VIC selling a pair the male is 9ft the female is 12 ft

he is asking $2000 for the pair if anyone is interested please let me know and i will put you in touch with him


----------



## marty (May 26, 2005)

hay tim
my neice, who is turning into a great little herper (aged 7), ask me "why that mans beard is the same colour as the snake". :lol: i hav'nt worked out what to tell her yet


----------



## Pike01 (May 26, 2005)

Heres 1 of my girl, will get a better 1 on the weekend


----------



## Kenshin (May 26, 2005)

gorgeous scrub longtom do you think you could get piccies of him/her being handled or out in the sun or sumthing for size comparison


nice scrub pike its vary dark is she aggressive she has a decent s bend happening there how big is she?


----------



## Wrasse (May 27, 2005)

marty said:


> hay tim
> my neice, who is turning into a great little herper (aged 7), ask me "why that mans beard is the same colour as the snake". :lol: i hav'nt worked out what to tell her yet



As tis often noticed, people tend to end up looking like their pets. (Lets not ask him about the length similarity, I don't think I want to hear the where... )


----------



## URS (May 27, 2005)

Wrasse said:


> marty said:
> 
> 
> > hay tim
> ...



Marty, I was going to reply the same as wrasse that people end up looking like there pets, when you spend to much time with them. 

Wrasse seeing that you brought size issue up, Well as you can see it is quite large and so is. I think I better leave it at that. LOL

regards Tim


----------



## marty (May 27, 2005)

ooohhh tim 
i can'y relay the large bit to the neice 
and she thinks i keep rats as pets .
i better be careful what i say


----------



## Kenshin (May 27, 2005)

yes and all the rats that "disapear" goto that huge rat heven in the snakes stomach errr i ment sky


----------



## marty (May 27, 2005)

oh yes
rattie heaven is a good place
lots of runnin' wheel and cheese :lol:


----------



## Kenshin (May 29, 2005)

lol rattie heaven


----------



## trader (May 29, 2005)

All you Scrubby lovers may enjoy the pix on ad 514-901 of the Scrubby pair just listed for sale! :wink:

Cheers, Judy (aka HerpTrader)


----------



## hugsta (May 29, 2005)

$2500 for a pair....seems expensive IMO. Nice animals though.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 4, 2005)

a recent pic of the female scrubby shes a sook


----------



## stockeh (Jul 4, 2005)

that pair of scrubbys that was 2500 has now been reduced to $2000 available at the herp trader still or on our classifieds section

Matt
www.animalattraction.com.au


----------

